# Finally flying to NZ



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi
I will be flying to wellington on August 14 from delhi 
Anyone going on same date?

I have one question
I would like to take some packed gift like some packed sweets here [ sweets are dry and well packed ] 
Plz suggest can I take them with me
Also any comprehensive list of food items which I cant bring 
Plz suggest


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Anything with seeds and meat products. Fruit and veg. These are the main concerns. Dry sweats should be fine if vacuum packed.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi I will be flying to wellington on August 14 from delhi Anyone going on same date? I have one question I would like to take some packed gift like some packed sweets here [ sweets are dry and well packed ] Plz suggest can I take them with me Also any comprehensive list of food items which I cant bring Plz suggest


Have a look at

http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/enter/declare and http://www.customs.govt.nz/inprivate/sendingitemstonz/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Aberdeenangus (Jul 7, 2012)

Mark D said:


> Dry sweats should be fine if vacuum packed.


Yummy


----------

